# Aldi



## ivawhoppa (Dec 3, 2016)

Popped into Aldi and low and behold a coffee machine for 44 quid . Checked out with machine and bottled water ,tried it and its not bad . Crema yes, flick switches, used the steam wand and very good . Negatives are it drips when the brew is finished . Just ordered some Brazilian Yellow Catuai dark roast and see how that goes,for 44 quid it's a good buy.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

For what they are they are fabulous value. I love aldi electrical stuff. Less so their trolleys when I'm dragging two small ones with me.

Hope you bought your own bodyweight in stollen too?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Lidl stollen much yummier !!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

espressotechno said:


> Lidl stollen much yummier !!


Lidl stollen has milk in. Aldi stollen is dairy free.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

That'll be why Lidl taste better........


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

espressotechno said:


> That'll be why Lidl taste better........


Problem is nothing tastes nice on the way back up.

Anyways.... I digress.

They've got cheap pod machines in too.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

I think there's a head to head in the latest Which? between the Aldi & Lidl machines.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

http://www.which.co.uk/news/2016/10/which-tries-out-60-aldi-coffee-machine--454284/


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

From the bottom of the Which article linked to above: "Before you buy, it's worth thinking about whether you really need that gadget, and doing some initial research to see how the price and features compare with other similar products. "

How did they know we would read this, almost crystal ball like







(the word "need" almost made me spit out my coffee!)

John


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jez H said:


> http://www.which.co.uk/news/2016/10/which-tries-out-60-aldi-coffee-machine--454284/


Cheers,, i always appreciate a link


----------



## how5er (Jan 21, 2014)

This could be a great little addition to my cabin offshore


----------



## Muahahaha (Dec 20, 2016)

loving Aldi Christmas food at the moiment, some good deals about


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Found we had one of their christmas puddings in the cupboard left over from last year,,had it the other night and even though it was past it's best before date it was really good.

It may have even improved it because it seemed really mature.

We'll be getting another one from Aldi this year


----------



## BigBaines (Jan 9, 2017)

Do these machines have pressurised baskets?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

id be very surprised if they didnt


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Found we had one of their christmas puddings in the cupboard left over from last year,,had it the other night and even though it was past it's best before date it was really good.
> 
> It may have even improved it because it seemed really mature.
> 
> We'll be getting another one from Aldi this year


We've bought 2 more in the sale for half price they're that good


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> We've bought 2 more in the sale for half price they're that good


Are you opening a cafe??


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

no,, weve just got some brandy butter left over and it seemed a shame not to pair it with another christmas pudding

*Jumbo


----------



## fishy1111 (Dec 11, 2016)

I once ate a 3 year old xmas pud. It was homemade and absolutely stunning. I did wonder if I'd get the squits but it was all good.


----------

